# I called Round 2 Today



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Folks, I spoke to Jamie on the phone today and I asked him to include those window decals for the Reliant where you don't have to buy the Aztec decals to get them. I feel they should be included as decals and would benefit the Reliant model. I asked about other Star Trek kits coming out(meaning new) and they are considering them and I believe they will happen. Jamie told me that they can do what they'd like with Star Trek models other than the film that came out 2 years ago. I asked him what happened with that and he still can't talk about it. I wish Round 2 continued success and I will still be buying their reissues of the A.M.T. Star Trek as well as new kits from Star Trek produced by Round 2. Guy Schlicter.


----------



## SDF-3 (Mar 15, 2010)

I'll believe it when it happens, not Round 2's word.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Sorry Guy, but as Scotty said "Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me"

I have nothing against R2, but I will believe they have new trek models coming when I see them on the shelf.

It sounds like they lost the new trek rights.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

mach7 said:


> Sorry Guy, but as Scotty said "Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me"
> 
> I have nothing against R2, but I will believe they have new trek models coming when I see them on the shelf.
> 
> It sounds like they lost the new trek rights.


Hi, I try to be optimistic and believe me it isn't always easy. But Round 2 is the only game in town for Star Trek models at this time. Guy.


----------



## SDF-3 (Mar 15, 2010)

Guy Schlicter said:


> Hi, I try to be optimistic and believe my it isn't always easy. But Round 2 is the only game in town for Star Trek models at this time. Guy.


Not for much longer though. I'm looking forward to Revell's releases.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah, its not the only game in town anymore.

And' I agree with the sentiment that Until I see it on the shelf I'm gonna say bull.


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

You know, you guys are putting a lot of faith in two releases, one of which has already been kitted at least four times and the other twice. I'm curious to see them, and I'll probably pick up one of each, but this isn't going to be the second coming of Aurora or something. I'm afraid a lot of folks are going to be in for major disappointment.


----------



## SDF-3 (Mar 15, 2010)

Rattrap said:


> You know, you guys are putting a lot of faith in two releases, one of which has already been kitted at least four times and the other twice. I'm curious to see them, and I'll probably pick up one of each, but this isn't going to be the second coming of Aurora or something. I'm afraid a lot of folks are going to be in for major disappointment.


And Round 2 has not greatly disappointed already? I for one don't want to hear from them again at this time. I'm finished with re-pops, and the JJ Prise (ugh) was never on my purchase list. I'll agree a wait and see approach with Revell would be the smart thing to do though. But I think we may be more pleasantly surprised rather than disappointed. We'll see.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Not to be overly positive for those angry people (not aimed at anyone in particular) out there, but I consider it this way: They're re-releasing the old kits which otherwise are not available on the retail market at a reasonable price. Those same kits are as originally released, sure, but with old often yellowed or brittle decals.

The new kits come with largely improved detailed decals and often improvements to the kit itself, at retail prices and in quantity. They are filling a need for the Star Trek kit market. No, they're not innovating the hobby, but neither are they pretending to.

Thanks, Guy for calling them up and expressing your wishes as a customer and thanks for sharing the result.

Tib


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Did he say when they intend to update the R2 blog?? And when it is updated will this info be on the blog?


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

One thing I did notice is that when I spoke to Jamie he didn't do too much talking. He is very prompt with emails and polite as well. I have a feeling he may have taken alot of heat from customers and he is very cautious what he now says. I think Round 2 in the case of the New Movie Enterprise bit off more than they could chew. I tend to think of Round 2 as a major model kit company like Revell and in truth they are a small operation that wants to do things for its customers but dos'ent have the resources to.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Guy Schlicter said:


> I tend to think of Round 2 as a major model kit company like Revell and in truth they are a small operation that wants to do things for its customers but dos'ent have the resources to.


I think that's a fair assesment, Guy. I can't blame Round 2 and Jamie for being a little gun shy about releasing information on new products. I wouldn't be surprised if they decide not to release information to the public until they are ready to start production of new kits.
I think they have been doing a pretty good job and I am thankful for the kits they have produced.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm hugely grateful to any model company that dares to re-release old kits. Round 2's catalogue is a dream list of kits that you'd have to pay a fortune to find in normal circumstances. As for this new Enterprise kit from this new ST movie, does anyone in the world except a handful of people here ever care if it's released? The movie did a great weekend box office for a couple weeks and has been deservedly forgotten. Not exactly something you want to spend a fortune tooling parts for a model that is going to be a financial disaster, if not the end of your business. We've gotten a lot a great re-issues from them that would never have seen the light of day again were it not for their effort. No one else was ever going to re-release these kits. Long gone are the days that an Enterprise model becomes the best selling model of all time, especially as the virtually the only people buying Enterprises these days are dwindling survivors who are old enough to remember buying the originals. Round 2 has gone out on a huge limb, business-wise. Huge. To many, these things are things to collect every aftermarket set available for and then store in closets. Or complain about the poor parts fit or that flash needs to be sanded. Or complain to the aftermarket people to about how difficult their parts are to fit. To the R2 people trying to run a business and make a livelihood, these people are trying to run a business and make a livelihood. Anything positive they manage to do deserves encouragement and appreciation. Everything that they don't/can't do doesn't deserve condemnation and vilification. 
They're a business in a very small niche market. Every time they release a model, that's the very last time that model is going to be released, by them or by anyone else. I'm pretty sure they know that. So they also know that the only way they're going to keep going is by keeping going, by producing new re-releases or new kits until there are no more. Or else R2 will be no more, too. My dream is that they can dip into the old Revell catalogue, some of the grail future space kits that Revell will never re-release because their business model isn't as risk-filled and insane as R2s. And of course the 350 TOS E. But if they can't, remember, it's only a model kit to us. It's their livelihoods to them.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

starseeker said:


> I'm hugely grateful to any model company that dares to re-release old kits. Round 2's catalogue is a dream list of kits that you'd have to pay a fortune to find in normal circumstances. As for this new Enterprise kit from this new ST movie, does anyone in the world except a handful of people here ever care if it's released? The movie did a great weekend box office for a couple weeks and has been deservedly forgotten. Not exactly something you want to spend a fortune tooling parts for a model that is going to be a financial disaster, if not the end of your business. We've gotten a lot a great re-issues from them that would never have seen the light of day again were it not for their effort. No one else was ever going to re-release these kits. Long gone are the days that an Enterprise model becomes the best selling model of all time, especially as the virtually the only people buying Enterprises these days are dwindling survivors who are old enough to remember buying the originals. Round 2 has gone out on a huge limb, business-wise. Huge. To many, these things are things to collect every aftermarket set available for and then store in closets. Or complain about the poor parts fit or that flash needs to be sanded. Or complain to the aftermarket people to about how difficult their parts are to fit. To the R2 people trying to run a business and make a livelihood, these people are trying to run a business and make a livelihood. Anything positive they manage to do deserves encouragement and appreciation. Everything that they don't/can't do doesn't deserve condemnation and vilification.
> They're a business in a very small niche market. Every time they release a model, that's the very last time that model is going to be released, by them or by anyone else. I'm pretty sure they know that. So they also know that the only way they're going to keep going is by keeping going, by producing new re-releases or new kits until there are no more. Or else R2 will be no more, too. My dream is that they can dip into the old Revell catalogue, some of the grail future space kits that Revell will never re-release because their business model isn't as risk-filled and insane as R2s. And of course the 350 TOS E. But if they can't, remember, it's only a model kit to us. It's their livelihoods to them.


You might want to check your facts! "Star Trek" 2009 made $257,730,019 at the box office, the closest Trek movie to that is "The Voyage Home" which came in at $109,713,132. That is about 2 1/2 times! Even adjusted for the difference in '86 ticket prices to 2009, they come up even or the new Trek just ahead. Just because "Trek Geeks" don't slobber and fawn all over the re-boot, don't think it was a flop. Paramount didn't make for that group, they made it for a new generation, and their plan worked. My daughter hates ANY of the old Treks, but she likes Chris Pine, and can't wait for the sequel!!


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

As I said, it had a couple Great weekends. That still doesn't mean that anyone cares, or even remembers it now. But not the best of foundations for R2 people to lay their kid's college years, or their hip replacements. The Lost in Space movie made $150,000,000 and it was one of the most awful, utterly unwatchable movies ever made. The DaVinci code (by the same screen writer) made a quarter of a Billion in just three days and it may stand as the worst, most forgettable, incoherent mess ever made. No, that was LIS. No, maybe the last Mummy movie. Or, has Demi Moore been anything lately? Doesn't mean you want to invest your future in making models from any of them. (Well, maybe Demi Moore.) We just have to be thankful for what R2 have given us and keep our fingers crossed for the future.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

starseeker said:


> As I said, it had a couple Great weekends. That still doesn't mean that anyone cares, or even remembers it now. But not the best of foundations for R2 people to lay their kid's college years, or their hip replacements. The Lost in Space movie made $150,000,000 and it was one of the most awful, utterly unwatchable movies ever made. The DaVinci code (by the same screen writer) made a quarter of a Billion in just three days and it may stand as the worst, most forgettable, incoherent mess ever made. No, that was LIS. No, maybe the last Mummy movie. Or, has Demi Moore been anything lately? Doesn't mean you want to invest your future in making models from any of them. (Well, maybe Demi Moore.) We just have to be thankful for what R2 have given us and keep our fingers crossed for the future.


I wish I could have "just a couple of great weekends" like that. I think I could be pretty happy. But then my glass is always half full!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Lost in Space made $69 million--and cost $75 million, making it an immense financial disaster. Star Trek was profitable for Paramount and actually quite well-reviewed, which you can find out about by reading. But hopefully the terrible psychic burden that it inflicted on a few fans will dissipate by the time the sequel arrives. Then we can look forward to another three years of moaning and fan redesigns of the spaceship...


----------



## ShotgunLebowski (Sep 12, 2003)

A couple great weekends? umm it was in the top 10 for a while consitently even after the inital weekend. I can't believe you actually used the Lost in Space Movie to make a point about how bad you claim Star Trek 2009 is. You should really just stop now because you just totally blew your credibility out of the water. 

Are you the same guy that was spewing this crap on Starship modeler a week or so ago. Really dood we get it you don't like the movie. That doesn't mean it sucked, it just means you have poor taste in film. 

John


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

All of this debate is pointless.Fifty percent of you hate JJ Trek, Fifty percent of you love JJ Trek, no amount of persuasion from either side will sway the other. Fact: the JJ Prise has been cancelled, no amount of whinning ,crying , or fighting will bring it back. Move along...there is nothing to see here. We now rejoin the Hobby Network already in progress...


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah, here we go....another innocent thread turned into a Round 2 hate session.Anyways, moving on...

Today I visited my local Hobbytown USA and I was thinking about picking up a 2001 Orion Clipper if they had one, which they didn't. I did notice something however - looking at the model kits where they keep their film/TV Sci Fi themed kits, it caught my attention how many there were. Quite a few of them are Trek kits, mostly Round 2 repops/retoolings. Of course, there's all the new kits made by Moebius and the Star Wars kit repops as well.

It made me think - what if Round 2 didn't exist? What if all those Trek kits I saw weren't on the shelf? If those kits hadn't been re-released, nearly a third of the Sci Fi kits I saw today would be absent. Given how long those kits were originally produced, I can't help but marvel at the fact that I'm standing there almost 40 years later, yet there they are - brand new kits of the same models I built back in my early teens.

Looking at the Science Fiction Modeling forum section of Hobby Talk, I can't help but notice how many discussions are going on right now concerning Trek kits. Not just whining and griping about the kits that haven't been made, but people building the kits that Round 2 has been making available. Where would all that discussion go if those kits didn't exist?

Most of you have had the benefit of Round 2 as a model company, more than those that claim to be suffering because of their presence in the modeling community. Those that do claim to be suffering at the hands of Round 2 are the victims of their own emotions - something that Round 2 has no control over and never will. Even when kits are released, there are those that aren't happy with the resulting product, there are also those whose first response after buying a new kit is "what's next and when's it coming out?" Those that are happy with what they get are obviously the less noisy ones - they're building and modifying Round 2 kits instead of crying about what they don't or can't have.

No wonder Jamie isn't doing much talking. No matter what he does say, it never seems to make anybody very happy. What's the point in him saying anything if people are just going to use his words against him later on when they don't get what they want.

I'm of the mind where I'd be perfectly happy if they didn't make any announcements until they have the kit produced and ready to ship. That's all the notice I need.

Bryan


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Guy Schlicter said:


> One thing I did notice is that when I spoke to Jamie he didn't do too much talking. He is very prompt with emails and polite as well. I have a feeling he may have taken alot of heat from customers and he is very cautious what he now says. I think Round 2 in the case of the New Movie Enterprise bit off more than they could chew. I tend to think of Round 2 as a major model kit company like Revell and in truth they are a small operation that wants to do things for its customers but dos'ent have the resources to.


in other words, all of the R2 bashing here has caused them to clam up. great job.
and nobody has given a word of praise for a company that takes the time to take a call from a retail customer and listen to his concerns and answer his questions.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

There's been a pecking party on Round 2, and I've been part of it, but there's been plenty of praise, too, and it's been coming all along. To say nobody has given a word of praise is plain wrong.

My praise has been for the company's efforts to improve old products and to be accessible. My criticism has been for the apparent boggling of opportunities, and what looks like eager employees like Jamie jumping the gun on announcements because he wants to share the joy, only to run into a management wall that won't make the investment.

If they've clammed up, maybe it's because we're mean. Maybe it's because the backstory must be kept confidential. Maybe it's because the backstory is embarassing. But the clamming apparently happened for good when a company blog post on the JJprise was posted and pulled within hours. That's not just this crowd, but their hand in it as well.

I wish them well, and appreciate the hard work from a small group. If they can't make the products they want to make, then I hope they back away from the license so someone else can while we all have our health.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

jbond said:


> Lost in Space made $69 million--and cost $75 million, making it an immense financial disaster. Star Trek was profitable for Paramount and actually quite well-reviewed, which you can find out about by reading. But hopefully the terrible psychic burden that it inflicted on a few fans will dissipate by the time the sequel arrives. Then we can look forward to another three years of moaning and fan redesigns of the spaceship...


As bad as the "Lost in Space" film was, and it was baaaad, it had a VERY strong opening weekend, for an April release. In fact, it was bigger than about half the Trek films. This tells me two things. One, Trek has a small but very faithful following among potential moviegoers, (I know, I did MANY promotional events at theaters for them opening weekends!) and they are good for repeated viewings over the run of the film, (But not for "Insurrection" and "Nemesis"!). Second, "Lost in Space" had a broad appeal to a different, larger target audience, (I am sure many Trek fans sat out the opening weekend for LIS!), but word of mouth about a bad film kill its box office business. With an opening like it had, and a good movie to back it up, I am sure there would have been a few sequels! Both are different subjects, with a different fan base. Me? I love them both!


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

I always have, and always will be supportive , and thankful to ,Round 2 for all they have done, and will do, for us the niche model builder/assembler.
I have enjoyed assembling my Romulan bird of prey this weekend, and am looking forward to the new stuff coming out. I discovered that the new "cadet series " of kits have the aztec decals which has me jazzed and adding another kit to my wish list.
I have been very dismayed at, and concerned about ,the tremendous amount of of bashing that Round 2 has been receiving lately though. I hope that the folks at round 2 don't think that all of this intense negativity is what most of us feel ( IT ISN'T) and decide to pull the plug , so to speak. Round 2 has so much to offer us , and I hope those doing all the negativity stops and thinks about what they(Round 2) have done, and can do in the future, for all of us.
in closing, I want to say again' THANKS ROUND 2 for all you have done, are doing, and will hopefully continue to do for us, the niche model builder/assembler. if not for you, I wouldn't have been able to enjoy by bird of prey last weekend.
God bless Round 2!!

model on:wave:

Dave


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I love Star Trek and I love Lost in Space: they were both integral parts of my childhood. So was The Invaders and Space:1999 and Star Wars. I love each of them for different reasons. The 2009 Trek film worked for me, but I judged it on it's own merits. The Lost in Space movie worked for me too. I saw it 20 times and enjoyed it each time. Aside from Star Wars (the original, before it was merely Episode 4) and the Trek films, seeing a film multiple times is a rarity for me. This doesn't mean I have low standards, merely that I have my own way of (pardon the pun) viewing things.

I do wish Round 2 could have made their 12" 2009 jjprise. The design is interesting, and I enjoy analyzing and reproducing such designs. I'm glad that I have the toy version and the Amazon/Target DVD version. I'm planning on making a 3 footer of it from scratch.

I remember I didn't like the Excelsior at first, but it grew on me over the years. Now I'm engaged in plans to make a large version for myself to go with the PL 1:350 Refit.

Anyway, just saying I'm glad we have what we have. Sometimes, though, we've got to learn to appreciate what we have.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Charonjr, you and I seem to be on the same page and grew up the same way.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

The LIS had great design work and effects and some loving tributes to the TV series--but its plot was meandering and its characters unappealing. One thing to remember about the movie though is that it had a stellar cast--Gary Oldman was THE go-to guy for heavies at the time and William Hurt, Heather Graham and even Mimi Rogers were big names then. I would attribute at least some of the box office to them and the movie's huge promotional campaign as well as nostalgia for the series. The Trek films have never mustered up very much in the way of name actors.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Let me weigh in on the Round 2 "debate" with a story of my own. I've not been shy about criticizing R2 in the past, easily torn decals, just re-pops, few new-mold Star Trek kits, canceled ST kits, etc. But, after seeing what Jamie had to say in the past on this and other forums and their own blog, some of which was to respond to my criticisms, I think I may have been a little too harsh.

Turns out that Jamie is part of a small team that not only works on ST models, but also on other types of kits and items in other departments, like toys for example. He and the rest of the design team sound like their stretched pretty thin. If it were up to him, more ST kits, re-pops and new-molds, would be coming out, that includes the JJprise and the 1/350 Big E. The reason that ST kits are/are not produced rests solely with management.

Jamie took what I had to say to heart, let's face it, when we criticize R2, we're criticizing the efforts of everyone who works there, wither we realize it or not. He also took to heart the problem with their decals, a criticism he's heard from others. Asked me if I'd like to try out some of the re-worked formula decals to see if they were any better. A week later, received a package in the mail with about a boat load of decals! Plus, he threw in a kit to try some of them on (Cadet Series Enterprise D).

After a week working on the kit and using the decals, I can say that these new-formula decals are a big improvement. Jamie says all new release kits have these decals and the next run of the older kits will get them too. So, yes the do care and are doing their best to improve. I was one of those who felt the Cadet Series was a waste of time, why re-pop old, inaccurate kits when the money could be spent on continuing the 1/1000 line? While I still believe the 1/1000 line should be expanded, but once you apply the aztec decals to the 1/2500 kits, you realize how nice they come out.

Don't get me wrong, my change of heart is not because I received a few decals and a kit, I just think we need to realize that what R2 has produced is not bad, all things considered. Sure, I still want my JJprise, Big-E, new-mold ST kits, etc. But when you consider that just a few years ago there were NO ST kits available and that all the re-pops have some sort of enhancement (decals and/or new parts/redone molds), which is more the what the standard AMT kits gave us, we're pretty fortunate. It's a glass have full/have empty sort of thing.

Anyway, just speaking for myself, your mileage, as always, may vary.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

I absolutely love that so many of you can appreciate the efforts of R2 to produce things that we (as a group, overall) want. The repops fill a demand, quality control is something that is a must and seems to be something they're taking to heart.

That said, I can't abide the number spouters, who feel that repeating (and re-repeating) film grosses, weeks at the top, reviews, or what have you means that R2 MUST make money on one kit or another...or they're somehow obligated to produce what we tell them to produce.

This was a positive thread, if someone has bile to spread, there are plenty of negative ones to post to.....those of us who support R2 have already been told that if we don't want to see it, to stay out of those threads....let us have one where we can be positive.

This post is not directed at any one particular person, but a general appeal for civility and just a small taste of understanding.

Tib


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

These companies all do what they are able to do, and all of them have at least someone behind the scenes who is a fan and would love to fulfill every wishlist out there because it's what THEY'D like to build too. Unfortunately it's not always possible and people should stop taking business--i.e., survival--decisions personally. We've just been through a massive economic upheaval, and yet if you look around there are more sci fi kits on the shelves--including many new subjects--than probably at any time in the last 40 years. Even now, though, you can't have everything...


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Tiberious said:


> I absolutely love that so many of you can appreciate the efforts of R2 to produce things that we (as a group, overall) want. The repops fill a demand, quality control is something that is a must and seems to be something they're taking to heart.
> 
> That said, I can't abide the number spouters, who feel that repeating (and re-repeating) film grosses, weeks at the top, reviews, or what have you means that R2 MUST make money on one kit or another...or they're somehow obligated to produce what we tell them to produce.
> 
> ...


Since I think I am the only one to have brought up movie grosses and opening weekends, I will say all I was pointing out was Star Trek 2009 was a BIG hit. Does that mean ANYONE should produce a model based on that? NO. I was only pointing out a fact. Look the subject of what may or may not be produced by Round 2, or any other company, has been beaten to death. I was just trying to add a little levity and change the subject AWAY from bashing Round 2, or any other company! Guess I failed!


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Humor, when typed, is often easy to miss. It didn't appear to be humor to me, I apologize for my failure to see it.

Tib


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Tiberious said:


> Humor, when typed, is often easy to miss. It didn't appear to be humor to me, I apologize for my failure to see it.
> 
> Tib


That is why I don't take anything seriously on any of these posts. Too many people hide behind the keyboard and say things they would never say to a person’s face. If I wouldn't say it I wouldn't type it. Life is short, and models are just plastic. Not worth intentionally hurting someone over! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

The only section in my LHS that has grown in the past year is the science fiction section, which is at least 3 times as large as it ever was in the past. A large part of that is due to Round 2's releases. And this in the middle of a huge economic downturn that has plenty of niche markets collapsing as people tighten up their purse strings.

If you don't like what R2 is doing, don't buy their product, it's that simple. Those of us who do appreciate the upgraded re-pops will let R2 know with our purchases of their products.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Although I did want the model of the J.J.Abrams Enterprise from Round 2 there is still things to look forward to. Next Month the Glow in the Dark Enterprise from Round 2 is coming out as well as something else. The 1966 Batmobile is coming out in May in a bigger size than the Aurora kit so that is something to look forward to. Trek is number 1 to me but I do also enjoy other kits and the Batmobile will be one for sure.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Batmobile... :thumbsup: :woohoo:


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

^

It'll be great to have a bigger 60's Batmobile... I have the current one, and it IS pretty darn small.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Well the bottom line here is supply and demand, for whatever reason that 
Round 2 was unable to produce the JJ-Enterprise is no longer important, for
them they should focus on the future and what they plan to do with the 
Trek modeling franchise. 

Because with or without Round 2 Star Trek models will be produced, so
it's all Karma in the end anyway.

fortress


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Fozzie said:


> The only section in my LHS that has grown in the past year is the science fiction section, which is at least 3 times as large as it ever was in the past. A large part of that is due to Round 2's releases. And this in the middle of a huge economic downturn that has plenty of niche markets collapsing as people tighten up their purse strings.


My friend the hobby shop owner (formerly Hiway Hobby, now Next Generation Hobbies) has been sayin it for years - sci fi modeling is still strong, but cars, planes and trains have been on the decline.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> My friend the hobby shop owner (formerly Hiway Hobby, now Next Generation Hobbies) has been sayin it for years - sci fi modeling is still strong, but cars, planes and trains have been on the decline.


Car and plane kits are in a decline? That's surprising considering how many new releases come out each month. Especially aircraft, there's a constant flow of new-mold releases from Japan, Korea, China, Europe and Russia. On the other hand, it's no surprise that train sales are declining, think that hobby started to die out in the late '50's/early '60's.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Honestly, when I used to go to IPMS meetings back when I lived in Omaha, NE, I grew more than al little tired of being the bastard stepchild doing the Sci Fi stuff, I'm ok with a little more equality in the modelling ranks! Not wishing them ill, just more equal!

Tib


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

spock62 said:


> Car and plane kits are in a decline? That's surprising considering how many new releases come out each month. Especially aircraft, there's a constant flow of new-mold releases from Japan, Korea, China, Europe and Russia. On the other hand, it's no surprise that train sales are declining, think that hobby started to die out in the late '50's/early '60's.


well they could be on a sharp decline, and still vastly outnumber us. it just shows how "fringe" we actually are (and have been since the monster-mania of the early 60s).


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

He was surprised about car kit sales too when it started happening. He wasn't AS surprised about airplane kits - he even had to stop stocking Hasegawa because the prices were so high, people stopped buying them.

His new store is mostly sci fi, with a small shelf of planes, a small shelf of armor, a small shelf of cars, and some trains.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

I like the plane kits from Tamiya and Hasegawa. It is tough to spend over $100 on something like the new Tamiya 1/32 Spitfire!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

razorwyre1 said:


> well they could be on a sharp decline, and still vastly outnumber us. it just shows how "fringe" we actually are (and have been since the monster-mania of the early 60s).


Fringe is right, I still get strange looks from other customers at my LHS when I check out the Sci-Fi kits!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> He was surprised about car kit sales too when it started happening. He wasn't AS surprised about airplane kits - he even had to stop stocking Hasegawa because the prices were so high, people stopped buying them.
> 
> His new store is mostly sci fi, with a small shelf of planes, a small shelf of armor, a small shelf of cars, and some trains.


Regarding declining car kit sales, I'd be willing to bet the reason for that is the same as the airplane kits, high prices. About 10yrs ago, you could get a Revell/Monogram car kit at your local LHS for between $12-$15. Now, the same kits cost $17-$25. All the new-tool releases are $24.95 and up. Back when I was a young lad (as opposed to the "slightly" older lad I am now), a car kit cost $1.50-$3 and Hasegawa aircraft kits were "expensive" at $5-$12 a kit!

It's a shame about Next Generation Hobbies, back when I lived in NJ, the reason I liked going to the original (the previous location and the original location) was the fact that they carried all kinds of kits, many of which you would never find at a department store. Hope they do well though.


----------

